# diventare



## IlPetaloCremisi

"Se ha hecho mayor" = si è fatto grande, è diventato grande

"Se ha vuelto rico" = è diventato ricco

Sia hacerse che volverse significano diventare?Ma ad esempio per dire "sono diventato membro di greenpeace" che verbo si dovrebbe usare?
Io direi " me he hecho de greenpeace".


----------



## CarolMamkny

Yo personalmente diria: "Me hice miembro de...."... usaria el preteriro no el perfecto....


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Pero se usa el verbo hacerse entonces?


----------



## reys

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Pero se usa el verbo hacerse entonces?



Hola IlPetalo! Y yo si lo usaría para decir "_diventare_". Como en muchas ocasiones, dependerá del contexto, pero en tu ejemplo creo que si funciona. Yo diría "_Me hice miembro de Greenpeace_".

Porque también se me ocurre "convertirse" si pienso en esa palabra.

Espero haberte podido ayudar. Saludos!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Hola reys! Gracias. Pero entonces cual es la diferencia entre volverse y hacerse en el significado de diventare? Cuando uso uno y cuando el otro?


----------



## CarolMamkny

Como muchas otras cosas en nuestro (y creo que en todo idioma) hay algunas palabras que se usan dependiendo el contexto. En este caso tu podrias tambien usar "convertirse" sin cambiar el significado, Sin embargo una persona nativa preferira en este contexto usar "hacerse".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Pero, por ejemplo, se puede decir "se ha hecho rico"? O solo se dice " se ha vuelto rico"? Y si se puede decir ambas las frases, cual es la diferencia?


----------



## reys

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Hola reys! Gracias. Pero entonces cual es la diferencia entre volverse y hacerse en el significado de diventare? Cuando uso uno y cuando el otro?



Mira, no sé bien como explicarlo. Lo intentaré, salvo una opinión experta, podría decirte que se usaría _volverse_ para hablar de un proceso natural _"se volvió muy exigente"_. Hacerse, para decir que fue con toda una intención "se hizo rico vendiendo el negocio". Y _convertirse_, pues para hablar de una transformación: _"Se convirtió al Budismo"_. ¿Qué opinan?

Espero haber sido claro y útil. Saludos.


----------



## reys

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Pero, por ejemplo, se puede decir "se ha hecho rico"? O solo se dice " se ha vuelto rico"? Y si se puede decir ambas las frases, cual es la diferencia?



Las dos opciones se entienden. Yo opto por decir "_Se ha hecho rico_" por la razón que te expliqué anteriormente. No sé que opinen los demás. Saludos!


----------



## CarolMamkny

Jajajaja! Este chico o chica (no lo se) nos esta haciendo pensar mucho!....
Yo estoy de acuerdo con Reyes. No es facil explicar la diferencia por que no es una diferencia gramatical, es algo relacionado con la idea que quieres expresar.


----------



## reys

CarolMamkny said:


> Jajajaja! Este chico o chica (no lo se) nos esta haciendo pensar mucho!....
> Yo estoy de acuerdo con Reyes. No es facil explicar la diferencia por que no es una diferencia gramatical, es algo relacionado con la idea que quieres expresar.



De acuerdo contigo, Carol! El contexto es fundamental, primordial. Como también sucede en el italiano. Una palabra, por más de que signifique lo mismo, te puede llegar a cambiar todo el sentido de la frase.

Y si, nos hace pensar bastante. Pero son estos detalles los que nos ayudan a perfeccionar nuestro idioma con aspectos que solemos pasar por alto. Me encantan estas enriquecedoras experiencias. Saludos!!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Bueno, gracias a los dos! Està un poco màs claro...creo que lounico que puedo hacer es practicar el idioma esperando que al fin me salirà natural decidir cual de los dos verbos usar...Saludos!


----------



## CarolMamkny

Fue un placer.... Y P.D. se dice "...que al fin me salga natural decidir ..." 
Solo una contribucion mas de mi parte para que sigas mejorando tu espan~ol!

Chau! Caro


----------



## Marlotta

¿Puedo también utilizar la expresión "llegar a ser"? para traducir el italiano diventare?


----------



## J.toska

Yo creo que sí, Marlotta.
Si no me equivoco, "llegar a + infinitivo" es una perífrasis para decir "arrivare al punto di", "riuscire a" (>diventare). Indica que se ha obtenido un risultado.


----------



## femmejolie

Marlotta said:


> ¿Puedo también utilizar la expresión "llegar a ser"? para traducir el italiano diventare?


Sí, puedes utilizar, en general, "llegar a ser"/ "hacerse"/ "convertirse en".

Cuando se traduce en inglés como "b." puedes utilizar, en general, estas 3 posibilidades.
In inglese:
"b" : convertirse, llegar a ser, hacerse
"t.i." : convertirse

Puoi usare ciò che ti piaccia di più.
*a)* *Se hizo médico = Se convirtió en médico= Llegó a ser médico.*
Sono equivalenti. E' più usato e normale alle mie orecchie *"se hizo médico"*(almeno nel parlato). *"Se convirtió en médico"/"llegó a ser médico"* è più ampolloso/ricercato, viene usato di più nello scritto che nel parlato.
(ad esempio, in un libro non mi suona bene ¿Cómo hacerse un buen médico?, ma ¿Cómo llegar a ser un buen médico? oppure ¿Cómo convertirse en un buen médico?)
Accade come con l'uso esagerato di 'fare" in italiano.

*"Llegar a ser"* viene usato anche quando si da una nota di stranezza o ammirazione: X llegó a ser médico del hospital Z. X e Y llegaron a casarse/ X e Y llegaron a casarse y todo.

*b)* *Se hicieron grandes amigos = Se convirtieron en grandes amigos= Llegaron a ser grandes amigos .*
Quest'ultima a seconda del contesto può significare che non lo sono più : llegaron a ser grandes amigos (y todo)<>Fueron grandes amigos.

*c)* *Divenire anziano* =* Hacerse viejo/mayor = Llegar a viejo* 
(non si dice convertirse en viejo, almeno in Spagna, non mi chiedere il perché)

In italiano sarebbe *divenire* ([vc. dotta, lat. devenire ‘arrivare (venire) giù (de-)’, ‘pervenire’; av. 1257]
In inglese sarebbe* "venire ad essere" ( b.+ c.)*
In spagnolo sarebbe *"llegar a ser."*
Se funzionano i corrispettivi verbi in italiano e inglese,
puoi dire in spagnolo sia "hacerse" che "convertirse" o "llegar a ser".


----------



## reys

femmejolie said:


> Sí, puedes utilizar, en general, "llegar a ser"/ "hacerse"/ "convertirse en".
> 
> Cuando se traduce en inglés como "b." puedes utilizar, en general, estas 3 posibilidades.
> In inglese:
> "b" : convertirse, llegar a ser, hacerse
> "t.i." : convertirse
> 
> Ciao, FJ!! Come sempre, grazie per la tue complete esplicazioni. Ma, adesso ho una dubbia. Cosa significa "b" e "t.i."?
> 
> Grazie mille! Saluti!


----------



## irene.acler

reys said:


> femmejolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, puedes utilizar, en general, "llegar a ser"/ "hacerse"/ "convertirse en".
> 
> Cuando se traduce en inglés como "b." puedes utilizar, en general, estas 3 posibilidades.
> In inglese:
> "b" : convertirse, llegar a ser, hacerse
> "t.i." : convertirse
> 
> Ciao, FJ!! Come sempre, grazie per la tue complete spiegazioni. Ma, adesso ho un dubbio. Cosa significa "b" e "t.i."?
> 
> Grazie mille! Saluti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que no te moleste si te corrigo dos cositas..
> 
> Me agrego a ti, ya que no entiendo las abreviaciones.
Click to expand...


----------



## chaquira16

Hola a todos.
Aunque pueden funcionar como sinónimos en distintos contextos, sin duda _llegar a ser, volverse, hacerse, convertirse en_ tienen diferente uso y significado.
Con humildad, y con temor a equivocarme, trataré de establecer las diferencias.
"llegar a ser" se produce tras un proceso de transformación; "volverse" es una acción rápida y, en ocasiones, transitoria; "hacerse"  es la forma verbal más "omnibus" de todas, en este sentido puede ser la más fácilmente intercambiable con las demás ( aunque en ciertas expresiones no puede usarse "* se hizo listo", pero sí "se hizo el listo").  En el verbo "convertirse" el _se,_cambia el significado de convertir. Significa "transformar". Su uso es más culto, menos coloquial.
Espero haber contribuido a una mayor comprensión.
Soy estudiante de italiano, pero aún no me atrevo a escribirlo.
Saluti
Carmen


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

Acabo de leer las explicaciones de Chaquira y me parecen muy interesantes las clasificaciones que nos ofrece.

Añadiría una cosa respecto a "llegar a ser" y ésta es una visión propia, desde la perspectiva de una que no es española: llegar a ser implica esfuerzo, algo que no dábamos por hecho al principio. Se trata de una evolución, no de una transformación repentina. El factor tiempo interviene pues en la distinción de los verbos citados.

Por supuesto, puedo estar muy equivocada. Las palabras las siento y las vivo más que las conozco por los diccionarios. Pero esta visión tan peculiar que tengo de ellas, quizás os ayude a definir otras diferencias.

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias, Chaquira y Gévy, por vuestras explicaciones muy útiles.


----------



## cristinilla

Muy interesante este hilo, pero no entiendo en qué se diferencia_ diventare_ y _divenire_. ie dice io sono divenuta grande o io sono diventata grande?
¿Podrías  explicármelo, a ser posible con ejemplos?
Grazie in anticipo


----------



## irene.acler

Mira esto para diventare
Y esto para divenire

En cuanto a tu pregunta, se dice "sono diventata grande". 
A decir verdad, no sé muy bien como explicarte la diferencia entre diventare y divenire..a ver si alguien sabe explicarlo mejor.


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que:
Sono diventata grande  Me he hecho grande
Sono divenuta grande  Me he vuelto grande


----------



## J.toska

cristinilla said:


> Muy interesante este hilo, pero no entiendo en qué se diferencia_ diventare_ y _divenire_. ie dice io sono divenuta grande o io sono diventata grande?
> ¿Podrías explicármelo, a ser posible con ejemplos?
> Grazie in anticipo


 

Los verbos italianos *Diventare* y *Divenire* son sinónimos. 

Tú puedes decir:

Marco è *diventato* grande.
Marco è *divenuto* grande.
> Mismo significado.

Lo que cambia es el matiz del verbo y de la frase en general: el verbo italiano *Divenire* tiene un matiz más literario-filosófico.

Exemplo: "Il divenire di tutte le cose" > il divenire = il fluire, il continuo mutamento delle cose.


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> Creo que:
> Sono diventata grande  Me he hecho grande
> Sono divenuta grande  Me he vuelto grande



Sono diventata/divenuta grande> me he hecho grande. La differenza sta solo nel fatto che il verbo divenire non si usa mai in un contesto del genere, se non in ambito letterario/scritto e per giunta datato. In pratica, cioè, non si usa più!


----------



## J.toska

J.toska said:


> [...]
> 
> Exemplo: "Il divenire di tutte le cose" > il divenire = il fluire, il continuo mutamento delle cose.


 
"E*j*emplo" quería decir.


----------



## gatogab

Creo que el significado del verbo 'diventare' sea sujeto al contexto y todos los posts que he leído confirman mi creencia.


----------

